# anybody had problems with bodymax cf485 power rack/lat pulley system



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

i have purchased a cf485 power rack with a weight stack and lat pulley system

when using the pulley system (seated rows for example) the selected amount of weights lift off the stack as normal but the pin that you use to select how many plates you want to lift keeps whacking the twin pulleys that hang down

anybody else noticed this?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Either push the pin in deeper(like your partner tells you) or cut the pin shorter?


----------

